# Environment training after BMQ



## dapachec (12 Oct 2013)

Hello,

I'm applying for a log officer or supply tech reserve position, and am contemplating joining either the air force of navy as all positions are filled for the current fiscal year in the army.

I found the following information on the forces website:


Navy recruits attend a five-week fleet school where they learn about naval history, watch keeping and firefighting duties, and skills necessary while at sea.

In the 20-day Soldier Qualification course, Army recruits undergo more in-depth physical training, weapons handling and tactical maneuvers specific to the Army.

The basic Air Environmental Qualification course is a four-day overview of the history of the Air Force, evolutions in aviation technology, and Air Force customs and traditions.


I've already had a lot of information regarding the SQ course, and it sounds like a very interesting course, but I'm not sure about the other courses. Is the 5-week fleet school done aboard a ship, or just in a classroom?

How about the AEQ? It seems a bit short compared to the other courses... Is there any field training associated with this course?

Thanks for your insight


----------



## dapachec (16 Oct 2013)

I guess I'll open this up to include a discussion of the SQ experiences.

How were people's experiences with the SQ(or BMQ-L? Not sure what it is called anymore as a corp at a unit nearby told me the SQ course name is no longer valid).


----------



## JorgSlice (16 Oct 2013)

dapachec said:
			
		

> I guess I'll open this up to include a discussion of the SQ experiences.
> 
> How were people's experiences with the SQ(or BMQ-L? Not sure what it is called anymore as a corp at a unit nearby told me the SQ course name is no longer valid).



SQ is now called BMQ-Land because not all trades required the SQ portion.

BMQ-L is where you learn your dirt. Sleep Deprivation, and weapons. C7, C6, C9, Grenade, Carl G/SRAW. Vehciles SMP, Dismounted Offensive formations and some classroom stuff as well.


----------



## GPComd (16 Oct 2013)

The Air one also includes briefs titled 
-Hotel selections - how to get that 3-star room at a 5-star price
-Duty Free, and knowing which airport has the best deals
-Lint, not your enemy
-How to schedule a flying exercise to Vegas
-Rank and first name?  They're the same thing

Sorry, it's morning here, my coffee is still brewing, and I just had to go there.


----------



## GreenMarine (16 Oct 2013)

NETP Naval Enviromental Training Program (New: OSCAP) is a modular course.

I took it back in 2003 so I'm sure much has change one being I used Chemox Fire Fighting Lungs, now SCBA are widely used.

Other than that you've noted the basic's. History, watch keeping, sea duties skills, like Line handling, Replentisment at Sea (RAS), Force Protection, Flag Ceremonies (Sunset and Colours 0800hrs), Rope work (knots), how to swim and work with life rafts during abandon ship....etc.

Important to know that once you've done the class room course Mods 1-3 you still need to do time on ship for OJT for Mods 4 & 5. When starting a ship in till mod 5 is done you'll be under cinderalla leave when your in foreign ports so you must return to ships no later than midnight (sober preferably as you could become Charge fodder.) 

Also remember your timings and ask for clarity my first time being bos'ns-mate I thought it started at 0730 nope! 0655~0700.
Enjoy cleaning stations ... Pure Speedball 3000 is your friend!


----------



## Choff96 (10 Nov 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> SQ is now called BMQ-Land because not all trades required the SQ portion.
> 
> BMQ-L is where you learn your dirt. Sleep Deprivation, and weapons. C7, C6, C9, Grenade, Carl G/SRAW. Vehciles SMP, Dismounted Offensive formations and some classroom stuff as well.



Thanks for the info Prairie what trades wouldn't require SQ?


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Nov 2013)

Choff96 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Prairie what trades wouldn't require SQ?



Hard navy or hard airforce trades (IE that's your only element choice).


----------



## JorgSlice (10 Nov 2013)

Choff96 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Prairie what trades wouldn't require SQ?



If it isn't a strictly Army-only trade (Inf, Armrd, Arty, CBT Eng, Wpn tech etc.) then you complete the environment course applicable.

AFAIK there is no BMQ-N or BMQ-AF


----------

